# Vizslas-Shedding and Allergies Question



## salascz

Hi as mentioned in another post we are considering a Vizsla as our first dog and I wanted to hear what people had to say about how much they shed and an allergies. My nephew who stays with us once a week has mild asthma and we are wondering how much do Vizslas shed and does anyone have experience with people with allergies? 

Thanks

Salascz


----------



## threefsh

Vizslas definitely shed... we have little red hairs all over our clothes and furniture. I would *not* recommend them as a hypo-allergenic dog. Now, both my mother and my sisters have mild asthma and Riley doesn't seem to bother them at all. It all depends on what sets off your nephew's asthma.


----------



## VictoriaW

Is your nephew allergic to dogs? Asthma shouldn't be a problem unless it's actually a dog allergy.

I had a friend come by the house to meet Gracie with her young son. He got a nice hello lick on the cheek and subsequently developed a big welt where she kissed him. So allergic reactions don't depend only on how much hair is lying around.

Gracie sheds, but really only very little compared to other shedding dogs I've encountered.


----------



## finch

I don't know about allergies, but as others have said, they definitely shed, though the amount is nothing like our 2 labs! Until we got Finch, the black interior of our car concealed all the black lab hairs, but now it is covered in little red hairs. And I can't wear black clothing anymore...


----------



## Ozkar

Spare a thought for me Finch......... I have the red hairs from the boys as well as Liver and white hairs from Zsa Zsa my little Pointer  It don't matter what I wear  They all show up!!

I've taken to keeping a clothes brush in the car and I brush off when I arrive to work.....


----------



## kiki

My son reacts almost immediately to any animal (sneezing, watery eyes, rashes) and the vizsla is the only one he's not reacted to. He even reacted to the "hypoallergenic" dogs like poodles and bichons. Maybe because V's have lower dander than some other dogs? Not sure exactly, but we are bringing home our first V on the weekend and looking forward to having a pet finally!


----------



## hotmischief

There have been a few members on this forum who recently posted that they had developed allergies to their Vs hair, and one to the saliva. Hives on their skin when they had never had allergies before in their lives. They both found this was sorted by keeping their arms and legs covered when around their dogs.

Shedding....OMG...my Dane which has a very short coats fills my Dyson daily. My V NEVER sheds as he is a wirehaired vizsla. All you do is pull out the dead wire....Marvelllous....no hairs in the car(he is even allowed in our car for humans only), no hair on our clothes or anywhere else


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy sheds on a regular basis just now, I find that it I just dampen her coat a bit then the dead hair can be brushed out, I use one of these rubber mitts with little bobbles on it . 
as for allergies, Darcy is the one fuffering in this department, whenever she gets an ant bite or a nettle sting,she develops big welts on her fur for a few hours..


----------



## AKGInspiration

salascz said:


> Hi as mentioned in another post we are considering a Vizsla as our first dog and I wanted to hear what people had to say about how much they shed and an allergies. My nephew who stays with us once a week has mild asthma and we are wondering how much do Vizslas shed and does anyone have experience with people with allergies?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Salascz


First off there is no real hypoallergenic dog as it is based off dander which not only includes hair follicles but more importantly includes saliva "dust." But I won't get started on all the "designer" dog breeds out there these days. Luna does shed especially seasonally but overall she is rather low shed compared to other Vizslas I know. WHich I love, especially compared to our lab who is also lower shed for some reason but it still way more hair than I like to deal with.

I would say you should try and find some Vizslas in your area that you could hang out with. See how things go, it's a good idea to get to know a couple anyway before you decide to get one to see if they really are all you've read about. First place to look might be this board, or some breeders around you.

I find i really sad that people get sucked into the hype of the "hypoallergenic" breeds and thus miss out on so many wonderful breeds that would be MUCH better fits for their lifestyle. it really comes down to the breed and sometimes even individual dog or genetics. I do feel Luna sheds far less than some other Vizslas I see come through the kennel and who knows why that really is. but I am not complaining.


----------



## redbirddog

Anna,

Welcome to the forum. Many good people here. And they even put up with me. 8)

For those that don't recognize the name, Anna has one of the best Vizsla blogs on the East Coast with some fantastic photographic shots taken.

http://akgvizslainspiration.wordpress.com/

My .02 about shedding:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

RBD


----------



## AKGInspiration

redbirddog said:


> Anna,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Many good people here. And they even put up with me. 8)
> 
> For those that don't recognize the name, Anna has one of the best Vizsla blogs on the East Coast with some fantastic photographic shots taken.
> 
> http://akgvizslainspiration.wordpress.com/
> 
> My .02 about shedding:
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html
> 
> RBD


Thanks Rod, bet you wondered why it took me so long. I followed quite a few forums when I first got her, just don't have the time to keep up much these days. But so far I like the advice I am seeing here. Thanks for the shoutout too, now you make me feel guilty about not updating more lol. Again, work takes over... and what isn't work is photography or Luna lol... or both

I wish I lived near some of you all out on the west coast, love all the space you have.

A


----------



## dbourg1964

My husband is highly allergic to dogs and cats. It's not the shedding that bothers him but their saliva. ANy place where my vizsla licks him, welts. If he touches his face then he had runny eyes. But we love our lil Cajun, 6 months old.


----------

